# [Wet Thumb Forum]-JBJ Lighting



## Don C. (Apr 29, 2003)

I just ordered the 220 watt JBJ fixture from Robert, which will bring me to 4 watts/gal







. My question is, will I need a glass partition between the fixture and the tank? I know that AH calls for glass inbetween theirs.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Don


----------



## Don C. (Apr 29, 2003)

I just ordered the 220 watt JBJ fixture from Robert, which will bring me to 4 watts/gal







. My question is, will I need a glass partition between the fixture and the tank? I know that AH calls for glass inbetween theirs.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Don


----------



## Punchy (Apr 29, 2003)

I believe the jbj comes with a plexiglass pcs.
that slides in the bottom of the light canopy.
This would elimanate the need to use glass.
I think you should always have somthing between the tank and lights unless you use a hanging pendant type. Then again I may be wrong about this.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

ahsupply will just void your warranty if you don't use glass. reason is, they don't want water to splash on the hot, glass bulb (good cracking conditions) SO they say use glass. the same can be applied to all lights. it's not necessary, but covering it isn't a bad idea. carrying that over to the JBJ... if there is something under the lights, you're ok. if not, you might want to see if any water gets up that high, and cover it with something if you're worried about cracking it... HOWEVER i don't think i have heard of anyone cracking lights. it's just a possibility.

JP


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes, the JBJ has its own lens cover. the only reason to have another glass cover over the tank is if you have fish that like to jump!

I need to talk to you about your order. I am actually out of stock of the 48" fixtures at the moment. I have been selling them extremely quickly! I wish these people who bought them would speak up here!

JBJ has come out with a new model for the 48" now that has THREE built in fans. Not a big deal, but the price has gone up by about $10. I havnt put it on my WEB site yet. I will be ordering the fixtures on tuesday and should have them the following week. I currently have the 36", 30" and 24" in stock. I also have in stock the 48" retrofit kits, which is the guts of the fixture without the fans. Their reflectors are incredible. The price for this kit is competitive even with AH supply.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't know if their reflectors are incredible. They sure beat the heck out of AGA fixtures, though. 

With the AHS kits, the reflector is the big deal, and rightly so-- otherwise it's a run-of-the-mill light set-up. The reflector is what makes it the most effective choice for the $$. The JBJ reflector is as nice as the Coralife, and *much* better than the AGA or Helios reflectors. So, for a premade thing, I suppose it's about as good as it gets. They seem to make a model to suit nearly every purpose as well which is very nice. I especially like the clamp on 18" fixture (36W) for 10g tanks. If you don't carry that model, I would consider getting one for sure.

Robert, JBJ fixtures haven't had the best track record as for as reliability goes with plant folks (see APD archives). What kinds of customer feedback have you been getting? It must be really positive if you're continuing to deal with them. If so, that's very cool-- It's nice to hear about an outfit responding to customer gripes and such.

Anyway....

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I am aware of that John, which is why I said I wish my customers would speak up! Only two people complained on APD.

I have sold over 24 fixtures since I started carrying them. One customer bought three more after the first one. I have not had one single complaint. I have five fixtures in use myself. No problems at all.

I know two or three regulars here bought at least one from me. Vicki was one of those people. Ask her what she thinks of it. It is by far the best quality and value fixture for the money out there. Find one better and I will sell it!










Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I was indeed, and I'm sorry I haven't written to tell you how much I like it, Robert! Things have been really hectic lately. John, I have a plant buddy who didn't have very good luck with a JBJ fixture long before Robert started selling them, but the thing that impressed me about his experience was that the company provided him with two brand new fixtures to replace those he had problems with. The third time was the charm, and he's been happily using it for over two years now. Having said that--Robert's fixtures are much nicer than the one my buddy had. The fixture itself is nice looking, very sturdy and has a good quality plexiglass shield. The reflector is very good (perhaps not quite the equal of AH Supply reflectors, but I've never come across any other reflector that is, either), and the fans are excellent and very quiet. I'd say it compares well in quality to my Hamilton fixture, which cost nearly three times as much. I would have said more about it before now, but I haven't put it into regular service on the tank I bought it for yet (long story, new tank, switching fixtures and I need a new CO2 system for the tank the JBJ is going on; with that much light I don't want to rely on a Carbo-Plus, which is what is in there now--I'm moving that to a smaller tank). Robert, once I finally get everything moved around I'll do some before and after pictures for you! But for now--I am very pleased with it, I think it's a terrific fixture for the money. I haven't seen a better one (or one nearly as well built) for that price, that's for sure.

P.S. I'll be using glass under mine, but that's because I have four big fat SAEs in that tank that I've had for a long time and that I'm very attached to. It wouldn't take a day for all of them to be on the floor behind the sofa if I didn't keep the top covered.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Don C. (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks for the input, all. The reason I chose the JBJ fixture over AH is because of the design. Going from my current 2.9 watts/gal NO to 4 watt/gal CF will be a marked improvement even if the AH reflector is a little better. Dealing with this much light, I would imagine the difference the reflectors make will be marginal at best. 

I have read confilicting information on the use of glass between your lighting source and your aquarium, that's was my reason for asking. Some people say it doesn't hurt, other say it filters out certain wavelengths. Currently I have no glass separating but my tank is fully enclosed by my hood. I have 5 SAE's, and would most definately hate to loose them, conversely I would love to be able to have some growth above the surface. My SAE's seem pretty sedentary. I have never seen them make an attempt for freedom. Think I should risk it??

Don


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Not if you want to keep your SAEs. It may not happen tomorrow, or next week, or even next month, but it WILL happen. If you looked at my 45 gallon a dozen times an hour you'd think my SAEs never moved--they're big, fat, and spend most of their time lounging on anubias leaves. Tain't so, however--when they do move, they move like lightning, and they can still get airborne. One of my big ones jumped through a 1-1/2" opening in the back corner a couple of weeks ago--fortunately, while I was in the room, and I heard him hit the floor. I picked him up, dunked him a few times to get rid of the dust bunnies and dropped him back in, and he was fine, no injuries. The last one who jumped, however, didn't have as much forethought and jumped out in the middle of the night, and I found him dried up behind the sofa the next day. That was two years ago, and after that I kept every square inch covered, but I got complacent after awhile, and thought the same thing--they're too fat and lazy to jump! Sigh...wrong again. One thing you might do is drop the water level a few inches if you'd really like to try for some emersed growth; that might give you enough margin for error to keep them in the tank.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i think... if you want to grow plants out of the top of a tank... you should get a much taller tank and not fill it up all the way, that'll give you a few inches of lip room, but even hyper fish could take a "running" head start and clear that... some fish jump, some don't... if you hate finding crusty fish... i would cover it up







i honestly wouldn't worry about blocking wavelengths or reduced light... the only pros and cons i can think of would be keeping water off the light and keeping fish in the tank. if you care about those 2 things, use glass. if you don't, then don't!







personally, i am setting up an 18" tank, but with only 8 inches of water. plenty of space for plants to grow out of the water, and my amphibians can crawl around. anyway, it's your call. i'd hate to find my SAE's on the floor... i had to ship them in from the west coast!! they were EXPENSIVE!! they are staying right where they are









JP


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a AH supply set up on a 100 gallon tank, and frankly I don't see what the big deal is about their reflectors. They are good reflectors, but I don't see how they are that much better than anything else, I just don't see it. The reflectors JBJ uses are every bit as good if not better. They are German made, and cut just like AHs are. It is stated that they reflect 90 something percent of the light downward. Is it possible to get better than that?

I just got this email from another customer:

Robert,
All arrived in excellent shape. Sorry for not posting earlier, it 
has been a busy week. The light is fantastic, I am very satisfied with 
the investment in such a quality piece of equipment. Plants were in good 
shape and are planted. A couple suffered "meltdown" but that is not a 
complaint. You were very generous and they are very healthy and 
prospering well. A pleasure to do business and we will do business 
again!

Allen Vanatter
Sunday, May 25, 2003

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

hey robert, stare at the ahsupply light until you go blind, then stare at the JBJ light until you go blind. have someone time you. then you'll know which reflects more







i haven't tried the JBJs. they don't look bad... but i like making my own canopies, so the DIY route works best for me. you could always sell DIY stuff too... but then you might piss off ahsupply, and they're cool guys... maybe you guys could truce and link to each other since you sell finished, they sell DIY. just a thought. anyway, let us all know which reflectors are brighter... and have a good eye-doctor ready









JP


----------



## Don C. (Apr 29, 2003)

The aye's have it.. Glass it is









Don


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow man...look at all the groovy colors! I can see trails!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## JeffP (May 22, 2003)

Will JBJ lights with the flip-up mounting bracket fit under an Allglass canopy.....or be "forced" to fit under a canopy with a few adjustments to the canopy?


----------



## ISquishWorms (Mar 27, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JeffP:
> Will JBJ lights with the flip-up mounting bracket fit under an Allglass canopy.....or be "forced" to fit under a canopy with a few adjustments to the canopy?


My bro is looking at possibly getting some of these lights and whilst doing some investigation for him I noticed that the website has a warning about putting some of these light setups under a canopy (this includes the ones with a flip-up mounting) which reads as follows:


> quote:
> 
> From JBJ website:
> *WARNING - DO NOT PLACE INSIDE CANOPY!*
> Airflow restrictions may cause premature bulb, fan and ballast failure. Improper usage will void warranty.


So unfortunately I guess that it is not a good idea to use these units in conjunction with a canopy which is a shame as my bro wanted to really still keep the top of his tank covered.

I have sent JBL and a dealer listed on their website an email also asking a few questions regarding their lighting units. I am from the UK so will have to take into account other factors such as voltage difference etc. Here is a list of the questions that I have sent and am waiting a reply on should I get any answers I will post them here as it may help others make a decision to.


Which light wood you recommend for me? - 
I wish to have my tank fully covered can your lights do this, as they seem to sit in the middle of the tank partial covering the tank? 
I am from the UK can you ship to here and would they work on our power supply? 
What voltage are they? (UK voltage is 230 volts 50 Hz) 
Are there any UK dealers? 
If not do you know the shipping costs? 
If you do supply a kit for UK is this rated for 230volts or is it 110 volts with a transformer in which case were can I obtain replacement parts for example bulbs?
Here is the model of the tank and its size that my bro is thinking about replacing the lighting on:

*Fluval Duo 800 Aquarium*
- Double Light Canopy
- Contains:
-- 1 x Fluval Glass Aquarium 80cm x 35cm x 40cm
-- 1 x 800mm Glo-Light Double Light Tube Canopy
-- 2 x 24" Flourescent Bulbs

If there is anyone that can offer advice/information about lighting it would be very helpful.

Thanks,

ISquishWorms.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well JBJ also has retrofit kits for canopies. Its the guts of the fixture without the fixture. You simply mount the reflector and the bulb connecters and ballast to your canopy. It would be a good idea to also install fans on your canopy. You defenetly do NOT wantr to put the fixture inside a canopy. The heat build up would be destructive and dangerous. It also defeats the purpose of the fixture.

The flip legs are my favorite part of the fixture. It enables you to flip the unit up without removing it, but also raises the fixture a few inches above the tank. I love being able to see the water surface

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Me, too. The fixture is very nice looking, anyway, and being vertically challenged with less than optimum upper body strength makes canopies a REAL pain for me. I have one that I still use, but I'd never get another one--I'm in my tanks way too much, and it's a flaming nuisance to always be taking them off. They look nice, but I figure everyone's looking at the tank, anyway, who notices the canopy? However, if you do want to use them, a retrofit kit where you can attach the lights to the top of the canopy is undoubtedly the way to go.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Vicki, I concur with your statements 100% and that's why I didn't opt for the canopy. You need gorilla arms to plant things with a canopy on the tank, lol. 

Sometimes the caopy looks out of proportion to the height of the aquarium, IMO. But I do think they look spectacular on larger tanks as everything is more uniform. I just think...who the heck cleans that tank, lol.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hello ISquish,

JBJ isn't the best at answering e-mails. I tried last year when I was planning my tank. The main office is very near me so I called and left messages but never got a call back either. 

I think JBJ was first introduced in the Los Angeles area and here are some comments from the LFS that received them free on trial. I think these issues were addressed AND DO NOT reflect on the current products in production.

1. Fans broke quickly
2. Fans too small to reduce over heating
3. Units malfunctioned
4. Needed larger fans
5. Fans too noisey

I think the LFS served as Guinea Pigs, lol. These issues were addressed and people like the improved versions. 

The other import band is Jali but these are not nearly as nice looking as the JBJ.

Regards,
Carlo

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I got a 4x65w 48" JBJ hood in December. Up until this week I didn't have any complaints. I just noticed that the left side of my tank is a bit darker, and I discovered that one of the bulbs is at about half the brightness of the others. I haven't been in the hobby long, so I don't know if it's a problem with the fixture or if it's just a bum bulb.

Other than this, I haven't had any problems at all. I like the look and the tank is going well. I have considered adding more light, but that isn't JBJ's fault. I just don't know if 260 watts is enough for a 90 gallon tank.

Should I contact JBJ about the bulb not lasting, or do I just need to buy another bulb? Is that normal?

===================
See my profile for tank specs.


----------

